# Harbor Freight self centering doweling jig.



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't use a doweling jig very often but I needed one for a screen door I was making so I picked up a HF doweling jig. At first it was not drilling in the center but found where that could be adjusted. I finally got it working good and drilled my holes. Then I discovered all my rails were assembling 1/8" off the lines. At a closer examination I discovered the center mark was 1/16" off-center from the hole. At least it was only a screen door I can trim to square. :thumbdown: 

I will exchange it and get another but I will look it over better before I leave the store. It otherwise worked alright.


----------



## RJweb (Feb 25, 2011)

I had one but found it to be junk, some of hf stuff is ok. I went with rockler dowel jig works great.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

RJweb said:


> I had one but found it to be junk, some of hf stuff is ok. I went with rockler dowel jig works great.


If the indicator mark had been center with the hole I would have lived with it. The mark is kinda inside the thing where you almost need a flashlight to use it but no more than I use a doweling jig it would have been alright.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I've got the same jig, works alright for me.I needed to do some adjusting to get it to self center, but I can live with that. 

Personally, I love Harbor Freight. If you can deal with buying broke thing that had no quality control at the factory, the prices are pretty good


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

epicfail48 said:


> I've got the same jig, works alright for me.I needed to do some adjusting to get it to self center, but I can live with that.
> 
> Personally, I love Harbor Freight. If you can deal with buying broke thing that had no quality control at the factory, the prices are pretty good


Yea, I caught that one before I used it and adjusted the self centering part of it. I never dreamed the center mark would be offcenter of the hole.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> Yea, I caught that one before I used it and adjusted the self centering part of it. I never dreamed the center mark would be offcenter of the hole.


I want to say its surprising it would be, but its really not. Like I said, the price cuts seem to come at the absence of quality control. Least the return policy is good


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

epicfail48 said:


> I want to say its surprising it would be, but its really not. Like I said, the price cuts seem to come at the absence of quality control. Least the return policy is good


Well I took the doweling jig back today and asked to exchange it. I went over to where they were and they had 6 more. The first one I looked at was just like the one I bought. Then the next 4 the center line was off 1/8" instead of 1/16". The last one I could maybe have made work. It didn't have any center lines on it at all, I could have put my own on. :laughing: I opted for cash back.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

HF is good for some things, precision tools not so much.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

My HF deadblow mallet works beautifully.


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

Best tool from HF - the prevoius model 14" bandsaw. With a bit of work it runs great. Since replaced with a griz but only because I got a deal on a used griz g0555.

second best - ratcheting wrenches. I use them every day.

Worst HF tool - a compressor. It was actually a replacement for another HF one that died under warrantee. This one shot 12" sparks out of the motor when it died. No more hf compressors.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I had good luck with the HF smudgepot compressor. I've had it 10 years and works great. I then bought a bigger compressor and it went down within a month so I exchanged it and the replacement didn't last very long so I may not buy another HF compressors either.

I'm still buying HF tools. I bought a hammer drill when I took the doweling jig back.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I've noticed harbor freight has a few "hidden gems", tools that are significantly less expensive than similar ones from other manufactures but work just as well, if not better. I think we need to compile a list...


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I've yet to find a difference in the ball pein hammers I bought there...paid 7.99 for 5 sizes, other stores with name brands were 9-20 dollars each.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

epicfail48 said:


> I've noticed harbor freight has a few "hidden gems", tools that are significantly less expensive than similar ones from other manufactures but work just as well, if not better. I think we need to compile a list...


One of the best tools I've bought from them is this sawzall http://www.harborfreight.com/6-amp-reciprocating-saw-with-rotating-handle-65570.html I bought one about in 2010 for about 20 bucks and have really abused it cutting steel with it and it still runs like new today. It was so cheap I went back and bought a second one which has never been used. All but one of my routers is HF.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> One of the best tools I've bought from them is this sawzall http://www.harborfreight.com/6-amp-reciprocating-saw-with-rotating-handle-65570.html I bought one about in 2010 for about 20 bucks and have really abused it cutting steel with it and it still runs like new today. It was so cheap I went back and bought a second one which has never been used. All but one of my routers is HF.


Interesting, I've got the same recip saw and it's piece of crap


----------

